# Clam broth vs. clam juice



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I wanted to try that recipe for fish chowder in the new issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing but it calls for clam broth and I can't find anything but clam juice. What's the difference? Is there a substitue I can use? Help folks! Thanks

Dook


----------



## tropicalsun (May 21, 2004)

Clam broth is the water used to boil fresh clams. If you're starting with fresh clams, cover them with water, bring to boil, reduce heat and cover for five minutes, pull out the clams, the liquid left is now clam broth. If you're using canned clams, drain the can and keep the liquid....augment with bottled clam juice....that's the clam broth substitute.

Good luck - I whipped up a big pot of chowder last night!

Tropicalsun


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Main difference is salt. The broth has salt in it, and is basically diluted clam juice with salt added.


----------



## St Ours Clam Broth (Oct 28, 2020)

*St Ours Clam Broth*

St Ours Clam Broth is all natural broth from steamed clams. NO SALT ADDED, only the sea salt that is in the Clams. Unlike Clam Juice in a bottle or can you can drink St Ours Clam Broth and it tastes delicious!


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

St Ours Clam Broth said:


> St Ours Clam Broth is all natural broth from steamed clams. NO SALT ADDED, only the sea salt that is in the Clams. Unlike Clam Juice in a bottle or can you can drink St Ours Clam Broth and it tastes delicious!


Talk about coming out of the woodwork!

You're about 10 years late, chowderhead. :biggrin:


----------

